# MAC brush belt



## angela (Aug 25, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get the MAC brush belt? Do you have to be a pro card holder to buy one or can you buy it from a pro store? Perhaps you'd have to call the 1-800 number to order it? 

well, if it is impossible to buy the MAC one, does anyone know where you can buy any brand make up brush blet? My boyfriend said to check paint stores.. but I want one that's specifically for make up brushes! thanks in advance everyone =]


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Aug 25, 2005)

The MAC brush belt can be ordered through a PRO store and you do not have to be a card holder. Also, TIGI Bedhead makes a super cute brushroll/belt complete with brushes.

~Nikki~


----------



## angela (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DoeEyedGirl* 
_The MAC brush belt can be ordered through a PRO store and you do not have to be a card holder. Also, TIGI Bedhead makes a super cute brushroll/belt complete with brushes.

~Nikki~_

 
thanks Nikki! 1 last question- would you happen to know how much the MAC br belt costs?


----------



## fabulouscazza (Aug 25, 2005)

http://www.crownbrush.com  have some great cheap brush belts/brush rolls.  The A1 Professional Full Size Brush Apron is $19.95 and is almost identical to the MAC one, but does not carry the MAC label.  They also have some really great looking brushes......... Check them out!


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Aug 25, 2005)

OOH....sounds like a great deal fabulouscazza....i'll have to check that out. Angela, I am not sure how much the MAC one retails for. I work for the company and received mine for free but I'll look into it for you.


----------



## angela (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks again to the both of you! i hope the mac one isn't that expensive.. when i go to my appointments, my brushes are usually scattered all over a table and it take me longer to finish their make up when im searching all over the place for specific brushes! i'd use my brush clutch, but the excess e/s could make a mess in it.. (yea i know, im pretty anal about my MAC stuff) so i figure the brush belts will do me wonders- helping me be more organized and all..  =]


----------



## fabulouscazza (Aug 25, 2005)

oh!  I forgot to mention, the cost of the MAC brush (tool) belt is $100 AUD, so I would expect it to be about $40 USD.  Available in Pro-stores only over here!


----------



## user3 (Nov 2, 2005)

fabulouscazza Thank you for post that link! I am going to place an order there soon! YAY! I have been looking for brush belt that is affordable for a long time!


----------



## LC (Feb 5, 2008)

mac brush belts are 40$. with employee discount = 21$


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 7, 2008)

I love my MAC brush belt. So worth the money.


----------

